# Oily print on drywall. Will it show through after painting?



## MillRite (May 9, 2021)

Hi guys,

Kind of stupid question here but I was hanging a drywall sheet overhead yesterday. In order to hold it up while getting my drill i balanced the sheet on my bald noggin. When I got it up I noticed the sheet had a oil stain on it.

Do I need to fix this pre primer and paint? If so how would one go about it?

Thanks it's my first time hanging drywall. I am a tradesman just not so much in this particular trade but some things do transfer and that helped with measurements and other things. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

Oil stain will seep through latex paint....need to prime with a stain blocker. Most famous is kilz but every store has their own brand that works just as good.

You can test for discoloration prior though, just brush a test patch overtop and see if covers.


----------



## MillRite (May 9, 2021)

Thank you so much Tony. I appreciate it. It's my first time drywalling. Having some issues and success.


----------

